# New to bowfishing



## BigBubbas (Jun 16, 2007)

I used to bowfish quite a bit when I was a kid on the bayous of Houston. I have never bowfished from a boat and quite frankly would not know how to approach it. My question is, when searching for a place to fish what would attract someone to that spot? What are the reasons for a spot that is chosen, in particular for Gar? I'm also reffering to fishing during the day, or is that a moot point? Thanks for the help!


----------



## offthehook (Sep 2, 2007)

What i do for gar is during the spawning time of year look for flowing water or some kind of current the gar seem to gather in those spots to spawn out . During the heat of summer as the oxygen is being pulled out from the water the gar will start to surface and the chase begins look for rolling gar and thrashing of fish coming to the surface also i prefer to shoot from an elevated platform which helps in shooting and seeing fish. hope this helps.p.s. polarized shades are a must have.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

You can fish for big alligator gar like that, but if you want numbers and lots of action
"the night time is the right time". Let me know, I'll hook you up.


----------

